# Need some help with this diorama.



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

hey guys, I bought a diorama from Michael's craft store and it's from revell and I cant seem to figure out how to do it because it came with bad instructions. I cut holes in the cardboard base and stuck the light in but I'm a very weak person so now I can't get it out and I'm afraid to break it. Any tips on how I can cut the other holes in the card board? Any other tips? I'm so lame 

I'll see if I can get some pictures


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Pictures


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Turn the base over and see if you can push it back through from the bottom. You may be able to squeeze the base of the spot light toghether, if it is split, with a pair of needle nose pliers.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're not lame at all Solesky. I know you've been on a steep learning curve and you've absorbed info very quickly and shown heaps of enthusiasm and that's to be commended!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
We all have setbacks from time to time, but the trick is to not get discouraged. If the instructions aren't up to par it's not your fault.
I've never seen these dio sets before so I can't offer any advice on them but I wish you luck with it mate.

Chris.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Bud and Aurora, Bud, I tried to push it through the back but knowing me I'll mess something up. needle nose pliers sound good but I think all of the ones I have are down the shore in my tackle box. :/, I'll see what I can do with a pencil or something.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Eureka!!!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I was summoned here. Did you figure it out?
I haven't bought any of those sets myself. What are instructions???
I wouldn't worry about breaking it though, these things are pretty tough and with a little persuasion and patience you should be able to work it out from the bottom. If it breaks, adapt, overcome and modify
Did you pick up the deluxe version ? This one come with working lights?
Like I said, I haven't bought any of those. 

And I certainly have to echo Chris' sentiments. You've certainly come a long way. You can see each of your builds becoming markedly better. It's only a matter of time before you build better than all of us. Seriously. I hope that boyfriend of yours knows what he has!:thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

SoleSky said:


> Eureka!!!


Sweet! By the way, how did you do for a grade on this? I don't think you ever told us.
Camaro looks great in there.
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

I have some pictures of the show but a stupid hummer out did me. Only reason was it was a girl and i didn't put my name on mine, my fault. We were neck and neck though. 1st 2nd. I don't have a picture of the Hummer because she was from another class but I can tell you that it didn't look all great . maybe i'm just conceited. I still got an A for the MP though. I think he docked some points off though because I was more experienced from the Ferrari i did, I'm not sure. and Thanks!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Solesky, you're a girl? Sorry- I didn't even realise! Excellent!
It's great to know it's not only guys that enjoy the great hobby of plastic modelling!! Good on you Solesky and I hope you stick with it! You've got tremendous potential and it'd be great to see you in Scale Auto magazine one day showing us guys how it should be done. 


Chris.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Aw thanks . Yeah most people don't know I'm a girl I don't need the attention like some girls :/. I'm just here to do what everyone else does . Models are so much fun I don't see myself giving it up anytime soon, or at all. My grandparents have some old models in their attic that they're going to give to me. I can't wait to see what they have.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Alyssa, if you get the chance take pictures of what they give you. I find it fun and fascinating to see old box art and the trinkets they leave behind.

Glad to hear they are encouraging you. 

Chris


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Now that is cool! Good job figuring out the issue. You did a great job!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. Chris i will be sure to get pictures up although they're mostly airplanes and ships. they are in the process of moving so I am not sure when I will get them.


----------

